
First gas station in America to ditch oil for 100% electric charging opens in MD - rmason
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/26/first-gas-station-to-ditch-oil-for-electric-vehicle-charging-now-open.html
======
rogerkirkness
Gas stations mostly make money from snacks. Presumably if you own a bunch of
gas stations, you're just thinking "When does the capex make sense to shift
pumps to plugs?" Will people in electric cars stop smoking, drinking pop and
eating chips? Presumably their real business will shine and ops wise it will
be about juggling pumps and plugs as the fleet turns over.

